# Mission to Mars or Red Planet?



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 9, 2002)

I liked both of them, but I have to go with Red Planet.


----------



## neXus_6 (Mar 10, 2002)

Are you kidding me? No one's going to vote for Mission To Mars



> I liked both of them



you liked Mission? a number and a word: "2001" and "Rip-off"


----------



## Krystal (Mar 10, 2002)

Well, I have to say Red Planet. I love it. 

Krystal :rain:


----------



## Diamond9697 (Mar 10, 2002)

Red Planet...definetely


----------



## Jedispara (Mar 10, 2002)

ditto!


----------



## nic (Mar 11, 2002)

I aint seen neither


----------



## Arc_Angel (Mar 11, 2002)

Red planet, I ain't seen the other one I don't think, I might have but I don't remember

But I have to say that a film like these thats just awsome is Pitch Black, that film just kicked ass, you have to see it


----------



## Krystal (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arc_Angel _
> *But I have to say that a film like these thats just awsome is Pitch Black, that film just kicked ass, you have to see it  *



Yeah, that is so true. 

Krystal :rain:


----------



## Jedispara (Mar 14, 2002)

your now makeing me want to see big time!


----------



## Charlie (Jun 2, 2002)

I voted for Red planet--although I have to say that, for me, both films were very disappointing.  Mission to Mars- sucked us in with a load of sentiment and   Red planet!- nothing really happened did it?  I had really looked forward to them and maybe that was my problem ! expectations, some times we have too many.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

Definitely has to be 'Red Planet' for me too


----------



## King Donut (Jun 26, 2002)

which idiot voted for MISSION TO MARS?:dead:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 27, 2002)

I don't know, but it's down to personal opinion in the end!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Donut _
> *which idiot voted for MISSION TO MARS?:dead: *


I don't know who the first idiot was, but I'm the second.  
Both films only pull about a 5/10 for me.  Red Planet was formulaic, but not in a particularly enjoyable way.  To be honest I can barely remember much of the plot 
Mission to Mars looked very pretty, nothing we haven't seen before of course, but totally lost the plot altogether with that rubbish ending!

Mission to Mars just (and only just) edges out Red Planet in my estimation, I think it comes down to the actors - Don CHeadle, Tim Robbins and Gary Sinise are all favourites of mine, Val Kilmer, Ben Bratt and Carrie Anne Moss do nothing for me - although Terence Stamp is great.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 4, 2002)

It's good that you like something different from every one else Tabitha


----------



## marzipam (Jul 9, 2002)

I voted for Mission to Mars too.  

Those aliens at the end were silly, the aliens in Red Planet were ridiculous as well.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 10, 2002)

I just prefered 'Mission To Mars' over 'Red Planet'


----------



## Annette (Jul 11, 2002)

I've never seen Mission to Mars. Have seen Red Planet. 

Not one of the best films I've seen but........

Val Kilmer was OK in this.


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 12, 2002)

It's worth seeing 'Mission To Mars' Annette


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 29, 2002)

Havent seen Mission To Mars so i voted Red Planet which i have seen  and i thought was ok

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 29, 2002)

After seeing both of them, I simply prefered 'Mission To Mars' as I foundd the plot to be better


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2002)

Um, Bayleaf?  Which movie did you prefer - you have said Mission to Mars in two posts, and Red Planet in another ????


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 29, 2002)

Sorry :blush: , I meant 'Red planet' - got simply confused that's all! :blush:


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's pretty easy to considering they both came out at around the same time.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 8, 2002)

Also are both to do with MArs aswell, so I just got them sligthly mixed up that's all


----------



## Annette (Aug 8, 2002)

Easily done. Still not got to see Mission to Mars yet. One of these days. 


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's up to you if you see it Annette, but I didn't enjoy it that much myself


----------



## L. Arkwright (Sep 29, 2003)

Mission to mars for me. Ive gotta be honest I just liked the film in general. It had a kind of more realistic feel to it than Red Planet and IMO a better storyline.


----------



## ray gower (Sep 29, 2003)

To be honest when you've seen one, you have seen both. It is very difficult to seperate either with a cigarette paper.


----------



## waschtl (Oct 6, 2003)

*MIssion to Mars*

Hi there ...

i think Mission to Mars is way better.

the story is more intelligent, more subtle and more realistic ...

Red planet is one of the typical modern US-movies, with all the have-to-be-in-it-stuff, like in every other boring us-films including ...

- two-men-fight-over-one-women-until-one-of-them-dies-and-the-other-has-free-road-to-heaven.
- war-robot-has-to-be-on-board-of-scientific-mission-to-uninhabited-planet-and-of-course-goes-crazy (not surprising when made-in-america.-)
- unfriendly-aliens-of-course-attacking-humans-and-have-to-be-destroyed-to-live-happily-ever-after.
- mission-is-the-last-hope-for-mankind-and-will-of-course-be-accomplished-in-the-last-second-by-one-male-and-one-female-survivor.
- main hero-bears-terrible-blessings-but-fights-overwhelming-enemy-to-its-destruction
- main-hero-could-be-exchanged-by-schwarzenegger-or-stallone.

So, what Red planet does, it provides the viewer with the safety of knowing 30mins prior end who will survive and that there will be ahappy end.

Because of some of the standard film-features missing, mission to mars is much more entertaining and unforeseeable.
It also much more looks like a realistic mars mission (with a nice twist at the end ...)

So, now that we know, what to expect on mars, LET`S GO !

waschtl


----------

